
Ethereum is top public blockchain, Bitcoin No. 13 in China's new index - doener
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-crypto-currency-index/ethereum-is-top-public-blockchain-bitcoin-no-13-in-chinas-new-index-idUSKCN1II2R9?il=0
======
nsmog767
well this buy from one month ago is looking good

